
Docker Plus Amazonlinux to Build Python Aws Lambda Package - rickpeyton
https://www.rickpeyton.com/posts/docker-plus-amazonlinux-to-build-python-aws-lambda-package.html
======
rickpeyton
A recent Python project I was building for AWS Lambda required lxml and thus
required C extensions for libxml2 and libxslt.

I struggled getting that package built and ended up solving it with Docker.

I'd appreciate some critical feedback so I can improve this article. I am
relatively new to Python, Docker and Lambda so I am sure there is a lot of
room for optimization here.

